
Can Hobbyists and Hackers Transform Biotechnology? - raphar
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/37444/page1/
======
billswift
This is a review of a book about biohackers by a journalist. If you want a
better take on it read Rob Carlson's _Biology Is Technology_ ,
[http://www.amazon.com/Biology-Technology-Promise-Business-
En...](http://www.amazon.com/Biology-Technology-Promise-Business-
Engineering/dp/0674035445/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1258509483&sr=8-1/),
and his website <http://www.synthesis.cc/> , including for example, _Garage
Biology in Silicon Valley_ from a year ago,
[http://www.synthesis.cc/2010/03/garage-biology-in-silicon-
va...](http://www.synthesis.cc/2010/03/garage-biology-in-silicon-valley.html).

